# What foods are natural antidepressants?



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

I know walnuts are... But what else.

I'm on too much medication atm to start taking more...
Plus I hope this thread will not only help me, but others...

Thanks!


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

A consistent healthy-eating routine.
It's not like you're gonna go for a BigMac and then eat an organic cereal bar and feel better.

Quit the meds, eat better and exercise, not just the body, but the mind.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

i guess make your first meal the best i always mostly eat egg white and rice or oatmeal with alittle syrup for favor, and maybe a piece of fruit for break fast, this may help you get your day going better


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Chocolate


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

^ Dark chocolate especially, the "sweet spot" seems to be 70-72% and above. WTFnooooo's advice on eating healthier in general is also good. I read something recently on FB about someone taking wakame (seaweed) to improve his mood and general health.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Oily fish, turkey, chicken, avocados, leafy greens, chilli, oats...


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I feel depressed when I eat a lot of sugar.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

Spinach and beets is a rich/good source of *trimethylglycine*; part of the SAMe cycle.

this book says...

_*VI. Lithium in Human Foods*_

_"the *lithium *content of several vegetables, e.g. tomatoes, mushrooms, cucumbers, and the cabbage family, is relatively high"_ (page 469)

and it says chronic dosing of lithium may elevate GABA levels in the brain (page 471, paragraph 4)

lets just eat everything thats "real" food :O we oughtta put real in quotes nowadays when talking about food, ehh ??


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

lazy said:


> Spinach and beets is a rich/good source of *trimethylglycine*; part of the SAMe cycle.
> 
> this book says...
> 
> ...


Interesting!
Looks like eggs and milk contain a lot too.


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

This is an interesting article I just read on the negative side of anti-depressants and at the bottom are some natural remedies.

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...companies-creation-of-medical-lobotomies.aspx


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

I never eat McDonald's, I don't eat chocolate much.

I try to limit my sugar intake on a healthy level, and I also take cod liver oil once a day.

I love fish, And milk.


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

As for the meds, they are necessary.


----------



## Darby (Jan 16, 2012)

*Eggs*

I found that eating 3 or 4 eggs (probably from the yolks) gives me some anxiety relief for half a day or so. The effect does not appear to build over time. You eat the eggs, feel a little better for half or whole day, then next day you need to eat more eggs. Now anticipating comments: I suspect people will suggest the following as the reason: tryptophan in the egg protein, choline in the egg, B vitamins in the egg, any other amino acid in the egg etc. Well if you are like me, you have tried all of these things on their own (tryptophan, choline etc.). For me none of them give the benefit I get from eggs. This will not cure you but it does seem to take some edge off. I often will eat the eggs before bed and sleep really well. Again, I can eat turkey with lots of Tryptophan and not have any sort of benefit (nor sleeping better).

I came across this in a weird way. I noticed when I cheated on my diet and ate some Haagen Daaz low fat vanilla ice cream, my anxiety levels went down. (I know, how can you NOT get less anxious eating ice cream, but I didn't notice it with all brands). I thought for sure the milk or milk fat was causing it. So I get these ingredients separately and nothing. I forgot there was eggs in this brand. So one night I ate some eggs before bed (not as therapeutic but because I was hungry) and slept like a baby and felt pretty decent the next morning. Now I do this all the time and it works over and over. Oh and my doctor says cholesterol from eggs is not a problem if you have high cholesterol. But might want to check with your doc on that to be sure.

Regular store eggs seem to do the trick but it might be possible that free range are better (what the chickens eat influences egg content). I did notice that fertilized eggs help with anxiety AND a little bit with fatigue. Anyway, thought I would share since so few things have helped me in the food and supplement categories. If it helps some of you, let me know.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Interesting to hear your experience with eggs (lol that sounds rather an odd sentence)

I am a huge fan of eggs and used to eat at least 3 eggs every morning for breakfast, in various forms. I cut down a bit just because I had less time to make breakfast, but I never really considered that they might be helping my mental health... I'll have to pay attention in future.

It doesn't surprise me that an egg is better than supplements. I see it as a complete package with all the elements that we've evolved to digest and process - whereas a synthesized supplement made in a lab has isolated a chemical in an "unnatural" (dodgy word but couldn't think of any other) way that our body has no idea how to use.

Personally though, I find most icecream makes me cranky and irritable. Maybe it's the sugar content...



Darby said:


> I found that eating 3 or 4 eggs (probably from the yolks) gives me some anxiety relief for half a day or so. The effect does not appear to build over time. You eat the eggs, feel a little better for half or whole day, then next day you need to eat more eggs. Now anticipating comments: I suspect people will suggest the following as the reason: tryptophan in the egg protein, choline in the egg, B vitamins in the egg, any other amino acid in the egg etc. Well if you are like me, you have tried all of these things on their own (tryptophan, choline etc.). For me none of them give the benefit I get from eggs. This will not cure you but it does seem to take some edge off. I often will eat the eggs before bed and sleep really well. Again, I can eat turkey with lots of Tryptophan and not have any sort of benefit (nor sleeping better).
> 
> I came across this in a weird way. I noticed when I cheated on my diet and ate some Haagen Daaz low fat vanilla ice cream, my anxiety levels went down. (I know, how can you NOT get less anxious eating ice cream, but I didn't notice it with all brands). I thought for sure the milk or milk fat was causing it. So I get these ingredients separately and nothing. I forgot there was eggs in this brand. So one night I ate some eggs before bed (not as therapeutic but because I was hungry) and slept like a baby and felt pretty decent the next morning. Now I do this all the time and it works over and over. Oh and my doctor says cholesterol from eggs is not a problem if you have high cholesterol. But might want to check with your doc on that to be sure.
> 
> Regular store eggs seem to do the trick but it might be possible that free range are better (what the chickens eat influences egg content). I did notice that fertilized eggs help with anxiety AND a little bit with fatigue. Anyway, thought I would share since so few things have helped me in the food and supplement categories. If it helps some of you, let me know.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Isn't there a famous book called Potatoes, Not Prozac? Try you some spuds.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Bananas make me feel good....and mangos


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Canna foods i.e
THC foods  

also good ORGANIC fruit/veg


----------



## Lostinsilence (Sep 15, 2011)

Fresh fish, three times a week or more. The best choice is pink salmon or fresh tuna or mackerel. They have a good influence on the serotonin production.

Healthy carbohydrates, like whole grain wheat bread, oat cereal (porridge oats), fresh fruits (citrus fruits, banana, pomegranate, apple, pineapple, blueberries) fresh vegetables (beans, peas, carrots, tomatoes). If you are on a low carbohydrate diet it can contribute to your miserable mood.


Garlic has beside its many health improving properties a slight mood elevating effect. Eat daily one clove of freshly chopped garlic.

The amino acid tryptophan has been found to relieve depression and natural sources include turkey, chicken, fish, peas, nuts, sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds and peanut butter. Where possible eat them with carbohydrates, such as potatoes, pasta and rice, which facilitates the brain's uptake of tryptophan..

Seasonings, like cayenne pepper, rosemary, ginger, cardamom and basil have proved uplifting properties. Add them regularly and generously to your dishes.

Freshly squeezed lemon juice.It is uplifting for body and mind. If you do not fancy the sour taste of lemon juice, fresh grapefruit or fresh orange juice will also do the trick. They are fine depression cures if consumed regularly.


Earl-Grey Black Tea. The scent of Earl-Grey Tea comes from Bergamot oil, which is a time-proved mood enhancer. A cup of Earl-Grey Tee (without milk or sugar) 3 times daily keeps you alert and fit. You can put in your cuppa some fresh lemon juice.

Depression herbal teas: Peppermint, Lemon balm, Ginger teas are lovely natural cures for depression.


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

Eating a banana with breakfast seems to enhance my mood ever so slightly.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Pineapples contain naturally occuring seratonin reuptake inhibitors, but you have to cut the top off and wear it on your head like a birthday hat for full effect.


----------



## supergal197 (Jan 26, 2012)

salmon and/or cod liver oil helps a lot


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Foods that are least likely to make you over-eat and/or become fat. Because if that happens, that will only make you depressed or more depressed.


----------



## bear in the shell (Jan 24, 2012)

^ this helps me feel bit better ... taste relaxing and good for bedtime if cant sleep.

Cakes ... looks beautiul and taste good. 

I think it depends on indivudal. I know someone who eats carbs when they are unhappy, I dont know if it is a self-torture for them,like ppl who cut themselves or it is helping them feel better.


----------



## tosh (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi Help me,

I eat mackarel and sardines and they help improve my mood and relieve depression.

I think they work because they contain Omega 3 (probably your walnuts do to), and Omega 3 is linked with reducing depression.

In Japan people have very low depression and this is believed because they have a diet high in fish. Yet in the west we have high depression rates and we have a diet which is low in fish and high in red meat. 

I have read that the Omega 3 in the oily fish is linked with lower depression, and the Omega 6 in red meat are linked with higher depression in the west. (If you google this you will find links)

So if you want a natural food that acts as an anti depressant eat oily fish and nuts, and reduce your red meat content.

Hope this helps


----------



## Kissadilla (Feb 12, 2012)

I hear mangoes are a natural aphrodisiac. I freaking love mangoes!

Word on the street also is that bananas trigger the same mood-lifting parts of the brain as chocolate. 

Also, protein. I as a vegan was quite a depressed person.

Not exactly a food, but vitamin D. Eat some fish in the sunshine.


----------



## klaire (Feb 15, 2012)

Whole wheat is another food that can act as a natural antidepressant. It's loaded with complex carbohydrates that will help your body produce healthy amounts of serotonin. Try making a sandwich on whole wheat bread with spinach and red peppers, and then wash it down with a big glass of water and some orange juice, and you just got a dose of all five of these natural antidepressants in one meal.


----------



## CrazyChris (May 3, 2011)

I just read that, if taken regularily, St John's wort (tea) is quite a good antidepressant. Though the effects only kick in after about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

also dont forget dietary fiber to detox you from heavy metals and toxins


----------



## ForgetMeForever (May 3, 2011)

carambola said:


> I feel depressed when I eat a lot of sugar.


I've read that eating a lot of sugar depletes your body of B-vitamins, so does a lot of stress.


----------

